# Fuzzy oysters?



## im hungry (Feb 9, 2014)

Has anyone seen what look like fuzzy oysters? They are growing on what looks like maple ..it's split for firewood


----------



## pedro (Oct 17, 2012)

http://www.mushroomexpert.com/pleurotoid.html


----------



## im hungry (Feb 9, 2014)

Thanks pedro


----------

